# McFaddin all to myself



## edjman (Aug 13, 2013)

Decided on Monday to go down and go surf fishing. When I got there at 8 the weather was rainy and very windy. I almost left, but hung around and glad I did because it turned out to be a pretty good day. There was no one at the beach for most of the day and I was the only one that fished. I finally started to fish and in 15 min. I had 2 slot reds in the cooler. I ended up with 3 bull reds and a big gafftop. The hardheads were still out in force, though:hairout: Hooked the last red when I was about to pack and leave, that kept me there past dark. The skeeters were TERRIBLE!h: But I had fun. 
Caught them all on mullet.

:work::work:
HARDHEADS


----------



## fishhawkxxx (Jul 7, 2012)

you never know do you? Only thing for sure is sept. is red time in surf!


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Good job edjman! I see you're from Center. We are neighbors! My kids go to Carthage but I live in Wood right in the middle of the 2 towns.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Jealous man. Good job.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Nice fish! Thanks for the post!


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

Nice glad you stuck it out!


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Good job sticking it out and catching some fish. Love those reds on the half shell. The water didn't look as ruff as I thought.


----------



## edjman (Aug 13, 2013)

colbyntx said:


> Good job edjman! I see you're from Center. We are neighbors! My kids go to Carthage but I live in Wood right in the middle of the 2 towns.


How often do you make it down to fish in the surf and where do you fish up here?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

WTG EDJman, that was a good day in the surf! Yer mom says hi.


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

edjman said:


> How often do you make it down to fish in the surf and where do you fish up here?


 Every 3 weeks! I fish a little in the surf but mostly with a friend in his boat. I don't fish much in freshwater anymore. I just love the salt too much!


----------



## edjman (Aug 13, 2013)

colbyntx said:


> Every 3 weeks! I fish a little in the surf but mostly with a friend in his boat. I don't fish much in freshwater anymore. I just love the salt too much!


I love it too! What beach do you go to? Mcfaddin seems to keep me supplied with reds so I go there. I hope to go again soon!


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm just courteous if you caught the Mullet in the surf or you purchased them? I want to come down in a week or so.


----------



## edjman (Aug 13, 2013)

troutless said:


> I'm just courteous if you caught the Mullet in the surf or you purchased them? I want to come down in a week or so.


I think you mean CURIOUS But yeah you can catch them pretty easy with a cast net. They have been pretty thick during high tide from what I've seen and read. Good luck with them!

:work::work:
HARDHEADS


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice slots to grill! Good job!


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

edjman said:


> I love it too! What beach do you go to? Mcfaddin seems to keep me supplied with reds so I go there. I hope to go again soon!


 Yep, I have to stay in Beaumont a couple nights every three weeks so I fish when I'm here in the evenings. McFaddin is where I go if I'm gonna surf fish as I finish up my work day around Sabine Pass.


----------



## edjman (Aug 13, 2013)

colbyntx said:


> Yep, I have to stay in Beaumont a couple nights every three weeks so I fish when I'm here in the evenings. McFaddin is where I go if I'm gonna surf fish as I finish up my work day around Sabine Pass.


I used to live in Orange,so it used to be much closer(miss it).I usually stay with my sister in Mauriceville so it's not such a drive in one day. A three hour drive is tough after getting your butt kicked in the surf all day! I hope to go again ASAP:biggrin:

:work::work:
HARDHEADS


----------

